# Mesh Field T, Button-Up,Pant & Gloves By: Yukon Gear



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Mesh Field T, Button-Up,Pant & Gloves
By: Yukon Gear


Tried out some new outerwear from the company Yukon Gear located in Northbrook, IL. The Scent Factor lite weight mesh pant, jacket and shirt were perfect for spring turkey hunting and general use. I am a fairly big guy and sometimes it’s hard to find clothing that fits and fits comfortably and allows me the ability to move around in. I found this not to be the case with the Scent Factor 100% Polyester outerwear from Yukon Gear. The gloves are not scent blocking but the mesh polyester was light weight and I was able to comfortably hold my bow with the gloves on.	
Being treated with a Silver Ion Antimicrobial treatment to inhibit odor and reduce bacteria that causes odor the clothing allowed my body to breath and stay comfortable even on those fairly warm days in the blind. The polyester material is comfortable, quiet and built to take snags, along the trail and stay intact. The buttons and zippers were sewn on very well and did not come off, The zipper on the pant was heavy duty and the button on the pants was well sewn as well. Buttons were of medium size. 
This is very good quality outerwear and the one thing that really surprised me is how reasonably priced it is. It won’t cost your first born just to have a set of quality hunting wear.
So, it is not to late you buy your outerwear for this coming hunting season. You can visit them at www.YukonGearHunt.com and download or view their 2011 catalog of men and women’s hunting apparel for all seasons, weather and type. Whether you’re into whitetail, predator or waterfowl hunting there is something at Yukon Gear for you.

Review Written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting
MOABHunting.com


----------

